

Toshiba intros dual-screen, keyboard-less netbook - yread
http://www.reghardware.com/2010/06/21/toshiba_libretto_w100/

======
BigZaphod
Nice to see someone try this. I wrongly thought Apple might do this with their
laptops before the iPad was officially announced. Too bad this is so ugly and
oddly bulky-looking, though.

------
marknutter
It's running Windows 7, which means tacked on touch interface software, which
means it will be crap.

------
ukdm
Videos of the libretto W100: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrUmRHbtc68>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIxw19VXECc>

------
Qz
That looks bulky, but I'm pretty sure it's the future of
laptops/netbooks/tablets. You can fold it up to protect the screens, whereas
an iPad is perpetually at risk.

Also, reminds me of the Microsoft Courier concept (which was actually pretty
badass).

~~~
ukdm
When opened up and laid flat it's almost the same size as an iPad

------
RodgerTheGreat
Did anyone else notice the odd placement of the (single) shift key? That
doesn't look like a lot of fun to type on.

~~~
antipaganda
Well, it's a virtual screen, you can rearrange the keys.

------
illumin8
Less than 3 hours of battery life... not exactly an iPad killer.

